# tuntematon



## oloekis

Hi, somehow I hear this word _tuntematon _a lot while watching a children's TV program from Yle, but I find it a little strange considering that the word means "unknown" or "anonymous" according to Wiktionary. So I tried going experimental by using it in a real situation but whenever I did, there was no reaction or whatsoever.  

In which situation would you likely to use this word "tuntematon"? Also is there another meaning for this word than the ones in Wiktionary? If I am not mistaken, I think I have read somewhere that it also means "strange"...not 100% sure, but as I understood it, as in "outo". 

Kiitos autasta.


----------



## Gavril

As far as I know, _tuntematon_ simply means "unknown", i.e.  something or someone that you (or another person in the context) are  unfamiliar with, or don't recognize at all.

For example,

_Tämän sanan alkuperä on tuntematon _"This word's origin/etymology is unknown"_

Häntä auttoi tuntematon mies_ "A man he didn't know helped him"

(Depending on the context, I think the second sentence could also mean "An unidentified man helped him", i.e. a man whose identity the reporter doesn't know.)

I don't think that _tuntematon_ means "strange" in the sense of _outo_ / _omituinen_, because those words suggest something whose characteristics are inherently abnormal. For example, _tuntematon rakennus_ is a building that you (or another person in the context) have never seen before or don't know much about, whereas _outo rakennus_ would be a building that looks strange no matter how familiar you are with it_._


----------



## fennofiili

As such, _tuntematon _is the negative participle of _tuntea_. Thus, by its form, it may mean different things, such as “that does not know/feel/sense”, but in practice, it hardly ever means anything but “that is/was not known”, i.e. “unknown”. Gavril wrote well about this general meaning.

Just some marginal notes. The word, being a participle, is primarily used as an adjective, but it may also be used as a noun, meaning “unknown person”, e.g. “Älä ota lahjoja tuntemattomilta” (Do not take presents from unknown people, i.e. from people you do not personally know).

Moreover, the word may be used as short for _Tuntematon sotilas_, the famous book and movie(s). When written, it is naturally capitalized. But such usage is improbable in a children’s program.


----------



## Sunflow

I would also add one meaning, which is "unfamiliar". For example, "tapasi ovat minulle tuntemattomia" (Your ways are unknown to me). It doesn't mean exactly the same thing as unknown/never heard/seen, but more like something I'm not used to, something that is new to me even I have heard about it before.


----------

